# Mail : organisation des dossiers dans "bibliothèque":"mail"



## photogestion (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un PowerBook G4 d'occasion qui tourne sous Léopard (10.5.8); j'ai transféré mes dossiers courrier de l'ancien PowerBook (10.4) (bib. : "mail" : Envelope Index, MessageRules.plist, POP-xxx, etc.) et depuis cela n'arrête pas de bugger! Avec six comptes mail, j'ai l'impression que c'est le bazar dans mon dossier "Mail". Certains messages sont déposés dans deux boîtes (comptes) différents. Ce matin, c'est total planté et Mail ne me propose plus de régénérer l'importation. Quelqu'un connaît-il une adresse où je pourrais voir l'organisation des sous dossiers dans Mail ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pickwick (3 Septembre 2009)

Tu devrais utiliser l'assistant d'importation, car là tu as mélangé du MAIL Tiger et du MAIL  Léopard, il vaudrait mieux passer par l'outil Apple fait pour cela.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2009)

il y a déjà plusieurs sujets là dessus
j'ai répondu à un sujet crée hier sur exactement ca
detaillant ce que est dit au dessus
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/apple-mail-jai-du-mal-a-migrer-275550.html


----------



## photogestion (3 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour votre aide, j'y retourne !


----------



## photogestion (11 Septembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a déjà plusieurs sujets là dessus
> j'ai répondu à un sujet crée hier sur exactement ca
> detaillant ce que est dit au dessus
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/apple-mail-jai-du-mal-a-migrer-275550.html


Bonjour et merci pour votre aide.
Bon, perdu un mois de courrier :-( mais tout va mieux sur les cinq comptes que j'utilise. Le PB, après avoir recréé ces comptes, c'est qu'en important "1" dossier, Mail m'a importé la totalité des 5 dossiers. Je crois que ces courriers "perdus" sont encore stockés, mais je ne les visualise pas (cela s'arrête un mois avant, lors de la précédente tentative de régénération). Bonne journée! Daniel


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2009)

tu n'as sans doute rien perdu , mais tu ne voies pas , nuance

--
revenons à la base
-soit tu "redresses " avec les fichiers basculés facon post 1
(voir les dizaines de sujets là dessus, refaire certains fichiers )

soit tu fais une vraie bascule propre ( migration ou import propre via Mail)
et là on avise
et je préconise de repartir sur bases saines
imports  sur une configuration Mail leopard de cette session  100% neufs, sans traces des cafouillages bascule sauvage


----------



## Oli de Bxl (18 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, et désolé si je ne suis pas dans la bonne discussion, je découvre et suis un peu perdu - toutes mes excuses. Avant, dans MAIL, mes 2 adresses mails/boites de réceptions (boulot + privé) étaient visibles en haut à gauche (pratique. Maintenant je dois faire défiler toute ma boite PRO pour arriver en bas à ma perso. Y a t il un moyen de faire bouger tout ça ? (et si la réponse existe ailleurs ou que je dois poster ailleurs, n'hésitez pas à me le dire, même sechement


----------



## Sly54 (18 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

S'il y a bien un truc à éviter, c'est le multipost qui va éparpiller les réponses partout. D'autant que tu t'immisces dans un fil de 2009.
Je ne vais pas fermer ce fil, mais j'encourage ceux qui veulent te répondre à le faire là bas.


----------

